# Puff, please explain



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Making smaller runs of can coolers with Plastisol transfers, but I can order larger qty by outsourcing with "puff", can someone tell me more about just what "puff" is? Is it better/worst/a toss up compared to normal plastisol transfers that I use for small qty's?


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

For puff screen printing process, specialized puff inks are used. This technique is very popular and is currently used to give a vintage look to t-shirts, sweat shirt or jackets. However sometime it is used as part of the image to add focus to a specific point or specific design within a complete design. For The Puff printing process the specialized puff printing ink is used on screens. After the transfer of ink ample degree of heat is applied on the image to get the puff result as required. Some images require pure puffs and some require Plastisol as additive to add shine on them and give better appearance.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The process expands the ink upon curing to give a 3-d look to your print. Just like 3-d embroidery does. 

Brandon's paste reply is from an older site. It's not as popular as it once was.

But the texture may make holding the can coolers easier when in use.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's. 

If it stands up a little more (so easier to grip), might it like to lift/crack being on such a small rounded service as a can cooler? Newspaper is pushing this too, like to have a quality comeback to why my plastisole heat pressed transfers are better! Thanks again, Bryan


----------

